# 2014 Vegas Shoot



## WCAStealthLX (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the registration deadline date.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

check on the NFAA site


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Per the NFAA web site, "Schedule" page, 
Thursday, February 6, 2014 11:00am-5:30pm Late Registration

Here is the general link for the shoot: https://nfaausa.com/vegas-shoot-2014


----------



## WCAStealthLX (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You had better take another look it is 20 Jan 2014 for registration and 16 Jan for rooms at South Point


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As Bob posted above, if you register by the 20 Jan date you pay the lower entry fee. After that date you can still register, even on-site the day before the shoot I believe, but you will have to pay the higher registration fee then.

>>-------->


----------



## WCAStealthLX (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes i just seen today that it is the 20th and was going to post an update for others thanks for the update.


----------

